# Another Huge Slide at Mt. Hood...



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

Meadows Blog | Mount Hood Meadows Ski Resort


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuck me, that is a ton of debris right by the lift. I have to agree with snowolf. Wonder when that chair is going to get taken out.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Crystal Mountain up here in WA had some pretty big slide action last week as well. Climax Avalanches at Crystal: Unusual Snowpack Causing Big Slides | Kim Kircher, Another big avalanche today | Kim Kircher.


----------



## Alt_Reality (Oct 5, 2010)

Freakin huge! Was it just luck that nobody was there?


----------



## mani (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowolf said:


> That is the hugest crown I have ever seen.
> 
> http://www.skihood.com/Community-and-News/%7E/media/8E3912D8C1C74F0ABA43830C8187CA8B.JPG


That's what she said. 

Is it me or does it seem like this year there have been more slides that are huge. Is it just better reporting or the weather?


----------

